# 66 GTO wheel bearings



## Thepgavin (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 66 GTO and I am trying to rebuild the rear end. I can't seem to removed the wheel bearings in the rear. It looks like there is some sort of cap possible holding it in? Am I correct that there is a cap? If so, is there a special tool to remove it?

I'm going into this project with little expierence. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

First, get a manual. Seriously. Or go online for diagrams. You rotate the axle flange and the hole in the flange will allow you to unbolt the 4 bolts that hold the backing plate and axle retaining plate to the rear housing. The axle just slides out. If stubborn, put the brake drum on backwards, hand tighten a couple of lug nuts, and use the drum as a slide hammer. You will need a machine shop to press off the old bearing retainers and bearings and to press on new ones. If the third member or carrier(ring/pinion/spider gears)is not making noise and the gears look fine, I would leave well enough alone. They are generally trouble free and last a long time.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

there are no wheel bearings on a stock rear ends. the bearing you find are axle bearings that are press fit on


----------



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've done this procedure several times. Now it's time to replace the axles, which I've found new at several vendors. However, I would like to buy new retaining flanges and am having a hard time finding them. Anyone know of a source?


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe Moser? They supply really nice axles, "lifetime warranty", and they actually HONOR that! Seems to me, they build "complete" rear axle assemblies, which would include new retainer plates.

Jim


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr. P-Body said:


> Maybe Moser? They supply really nice axles, "lifetime warranty", and they actually HONOR that! Seems to me, they build "complete" rear axle assemblies, which would include new retainer plates.
> 
> Jim


:agree I put a complete Moser rear axle in my 69. It included a new housing, a pair of their 'bullet proof" high spline count axles, bearings... everything. I'm not going to have to worry about shredding it 

Bear


----------



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've tried Moser, Strange Engineering, Richmond Gear Auburn Gear, Motive Gear, Ames Performance Engineering, OPGI, RaTech, AlloyUSA, Superior Axle and Classic Industries. I'm building an extra set of axles as the rear wheel bearings seem to be a weak spot for the 64-67 GTO's. I had 3 spun axle bearings out of 4 I pulled from both my '66 and '67 GTOs. I had a set welded and turned, but it's cheaper to buy new axles. Ames, AlloyUSA, Superior Axle and OPGI have the axles. I went with Superior as they have realistic pricing on shipping. RaTech has great price on bearings and seals. I tried a national parts store for bearings, but price was 3 times as costly and they are junk. Still haven't found the retainer plate.


----------

